# Great Ideas to Make a Haunted House more Interactive



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey All,

I hope this is in the right spot..

So i figured I'd start this thread early to as we are planning the rooms right now. I am not a big fan of the walkthrough haunted houses (not to say that they are not good, some on here are amazing! Im talking more the corporate ones, like at wonderland and stuff), I enjoy the aspect of making the guests use their brains (purely for my own entertainment while watching on the CCTV cams LOL), making them have to do things to be able to move forward, misdirection and those sort of things.

We did a lot of that last year and want to amp it up this year as we do every year!

So let me give you an idea of what im talking about, last year the first room was technically a huge corn maze and graveyard outside the haunted house..

The second room was a psychic who kinda tells them what ahead, without really telling them, you can watch the vid to see her script if youd like Ill add the link below

The third room was an abandoned hospital, there are three doors, one leads to a fake door with an actor appearing in the hall behind them, the second is an insane room where a severed head gets thrown at the guests, the third is a morgue where they have to pull a rope to release a switch which open the wall to let them pass through.

Then they have to push past a corpse and walk down a long hall, what you can't see on cam is that it goes from about 4' hight to 6" high and is ramped to simulate going down, then its in a cave where an actor traps them as long as he wants, does the scare and then pulls a release to open the door.

The next is a butcher room where a scene plays out in front of them as they walk in and then a butcher comes out, one of the victims tells the guests to push a lever to open the door to escape

then into a squeeze hall with an electric fence, then into the chainsaw room with a bunch of severed body part, when the walk out of this room they seem the chainsaw guy and then he disappears, the maze is the next part, we had 6 walkways that went back and forth, zombies and the chainsaw guy hiding and chasing the guests

The last room was done up like and apartment building with 4 doors, 3 don't open the last one has a surprise behind it. Check the video if you wanna see the surprise lol

We only send one group in at a time and have different scare levels, the guests get to choose which level they want, its all free and we run off of donations!

This year level 3 will involve the guests getting soaked with blood, we will give all people who choose level 3 a poncho, goggles and shower cap!! LMAO
I can just imagine the people in line seeing the guests come out just soaked in blood.....too funny......level 3 is gunna cost $5ea.

The supersoaker website is a great site to learn some tricks on how to shoot a lot of blood at people (it will really be just water, the large shots we will not color, we are going to have some rooms where an actor is going to throw some water balloons simulating body parts, against a fence with the guests on the other side, those, cause their small, we may color bit so when they come out some of the water looks red.....

Anyways, writing a novel here, those are the kinds of things I am looking for, I have a bunch of ideas, but am just interested to see what others can come up with, if anybody needs any help with ideas or execution, let me know! Feel free to check out my older vids, their in the past events page of our website, www.hauntedtemhome.ca, and steal as many ideas as you want LOL!

THANKS ALL IN ADVANCE!!

here;s my vid from last year,




if you watched it would love to hear comments on what you think, guests were able to purchase a video and so there are 40 of these LMAO


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I didn't have time to go through your whole video but it looks pretty cool. Glad you can do a free haunt and have fun with it for Charity. If you like interactive room, this one was my favorite from the haunt I helped build and run for a few years. It is basically a round room. You enter in and you have open arch doorways that all look the same. You have to pick which dark doorway you are going into. We had the walls black and it lit with just a 4 foot black light fixture in the center to keep it dim. Here is a picture of the madness.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great haunt you put on there. I especially like the brain-busters that make them stop and try to figure things out. Somewhat Saw-esque.


----------



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

Ha..... this is awesome, I had an idea like this where all the doors lead back to the center and they guests have to do something to open a secret door to get out, but this is really cool! Ima run this by the team and see what they think.....thanks much for replying and the great idea!!



Haunted Spider said:


> I didn't have time to go through your whole video but it looks pretty cool. Glad you can do a free haunt and have fun with it for Charity. If you like interactive room, this one was my favorite from the haunt I helped build and run for a few years. It is basically a round room. You enter in and you have open arch doorways that all look the same. You have to pick which dark doorway you are going into. We had the walls black and it lit with just a 4 foot black light fixture in the center to keep it dim. Here is a picture of the madness.


----------



## Haunted TEM HOME (Mar 13, 2013)

Cheers...thanks mate!



Warrant2000 said:


> Great haunt you put on there. I especially like the brain-busters that make them stop and try to figure things out. Somewhat Saw-esque.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, love the octagonal maze layout.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love the brain workouts as well.... Nice job!


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm looking to make an interactive haunt this year. I may borrow that room/maze idea. That's awesome. I'm spending today looking for ideas and developing rooms that are interactive. This is a good start. Thanks!


----------

